# Happy new Opal Owner



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

I am now a happy new Orbea Opal owner. I have been looking at the bike for quite awhile, and reading a lot from this forum. ALL of the comments I have seen regarding this bike were so positive, I just could not resist. I have attached a pitcure. The picture was taken with a camera phone, so it does not due it justice. The bike is the black and silver Opal with the Ultegra group set. This bike could not have been more perfect for me.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Great bike. I am waiting for my '07 Onix to arrive. What bottle holders are these, carbon fiber? Did you have the option to go with the black Mavics?


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

pantag said:


> Great bike. I am waiting for my '07 Onix to arrive. What bottle holders are these, carbon fiber? Did you have the option to go with the black Mavics?


Yes, they are carbon. They are made by a company called Reynolds. they match the bike quite well. As for the option of the black Mavics, the answer is yes. The LBS where I bought the bike was very happy to change anything on the bike I wanted. We discussed the black Mavics. I have a pair of Open Pro's on my old Trek bike. The issue that I had with the black rims is that the paint seems to chip on them from normal wear. I think the silver rims are not going to show that as much. The black looked cool with the bike, but I opted for the silver.


----------



## airman6997 (Aug 3, 2006)

hot ride, kwhite!!! you may have sold me on the silver trim.
ive been looking to buy a new bike and started out looking at colnago and pinarello. then i was re-introduced to orbea. the ONLY negative ive read about it is the stability of the orca on a high speed descent. any input on that?? how is the opal?? anyone?? anyone?? bueller????


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have not had any problems with stability on the Opal. Descents or otherwise. It might be because the Opal is stiffer than the Orca, as well as lighter! I do think that your set up on the bike has a lot to do with the stability (stem length, bars, etc.) I have spent some extra time on those when I bought this bike to make sure they were a good fit. 

So far, I can't even tell you how happy I have been with this bike. Compared to the Trek 2100 I was riding (which is now my trainer), the carbon fiber makes a hugh difference in the ride.


----------

